# "FRANKLIN" is it a high-end bike?!?



## marius.suiram (May 11, 2014)

I got this bike today, only because I saw some Campanolo parts on it.
But check this:
- Cinelli - Italy frame, Cinelli "Champion Del Mondo" bars
- Campanolo: shifters, crankset
- Paramount light stem
- Nashbar rims 700 x 25
- Shimano PD M525 pedals
- Shimano Dura-Ace brakes and front derailleur
The only thing is cheap on the bike is the rear derailleur - Shimano Altus A10
serial number: 082
I'm pretty sure the tubing is Reynolds, but the decal is gone
What are your opinions about this one (including a value, I know the Cinelli frames are expensive)?
thanks, Marius


----------



## rhenning (May 11, 2014)

I would say it is a well put together bike with an interesting mix of parts.  "High end" in your terms but I am not sure that makes it valuable.  I suspect it is a custom built frame from a small frame builder.  The bottom bracket is one made by Cinelli but that doesn't make it a Cinelli bike.  Many builders used those bottom brackets in the bikes that they made.  Should be a nice bike to ride but I wouldn't plan on retiring on what you can sell it for.  Roger


----------



## fat tire trader (May 11, 2014)

If it is ride-able and everything shifts, breaks properly, etc, I think it is worth $300. If it fits you and you like the way it rides, than I think that it should be worth more than $300 to you.


----------



## photogravity (May 11, 2014)

Franklin Frames is a builder out of Ohio. Builds nice stuff. He refinished my 1949 Hercules Kestrel for me a couple years back.

As far as this specific bicycle is concerned, it is a mishmash of a build, but should be a nice rider.


----------



## marius.suiram (May 11, 2014)

Where is Franklin company located?
Somebody offered me a trade with this "Batavus". What do you think?


----------



## photogravity (May 11, 2014)

Franklin is out of Newark OH. I've seen some that Batavus on another forum and it has some pretty low-end parts. I think the Batavus is a lower end bicycle with a Hi-Ten frame, but don't know for sure. Wheels are steel and it has a kick stand plate, so that gives some idea of what it is.

Would I trade your Franklin for that Batavus? Absolutely not. You simply can't compare a factory built bicycle with a nice custom frame like the Franklin.


----------



## marius.suiram (May 11, 2014)

thanks for your advice


----------



## marius.suiram (May 11, 2014)

photogravity said:


> Franklin is out of Newark OH. I've seen some that Batavus on another forum and it has some pretty low-end parts. I think the Batavus is a lower end bicycle with a Hi-Ten frame, but don't know for sure. Wheels are steel and it has a kick stand plate, so that gives some idea of what it is.
> 
> Would I trade your Franklin for that Batavus? Absolutely not. You simply can't compare a factory built bicycle with a nice custom frame like the Franklin.




Where is Batavus made?


----------



## photogravity (May 12, 2014)

marius.suiram said:


> Where is Batavus made?




It seems most, if not all, were made in Holland.


----------

